# 3 wheeled push pull childrens riding toy all metal (Vintage) ?



## waroquier2006 (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't find any info on this unit. It has 2 wheels in the front and the kids feet steer the thing. It has one larger wheel in the back, which is powered by a fan belt which is contected to a handle bar that the kids push and pull to move forward. I sent pictures to 2 bike museums and they never seen one before. The wheels are spooked and have hard rubber tires,  Anyone with any info.  Please email me  and I will send pictures.  Thanks Scott  waroquiers@aol.com   I am having a hard time posting a picture but will try again tonight. 



http://mail.aol.com/37547-111/aol-6...hment.aspx?uid=31847083&folder=Inbox&partId=5


----------



## waroquier2006 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Pic's of 3 wheeled push & pull tricycle*

Heres some pic's of the myste








ry machine.  Anyone seen this before?  Thanks


----------



## spook1s (Mar 12, 2013)

PM sent.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

gave you some info on your other thread...


----------



## Sulley (Mar 12, 2013)

This is a 1938 Irish Mail i restore a few years ago. Sulley






This is a 1929 Doddle Bug i also restored, yours look like a Doodle Bug with your round bar side frame supports but yours may be a bit newer. Sulley


----------



## JimsToys (Sep 27, 2018)

Sully, do you remember the belt number and brand? I am restoring one like this red one. Shown else were on this site. 
I made the seat and found handles and decal. Got the tires.  I'm painting mine yellow with red wheels. do you know what year it is?
thanks, Jim


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Jim, excuse me for jumping in but I'm not sure Sulley is still with us. He mentioned being in need of a heart transplant back in 2013 on another thread. He was going into the hospital at that time to await a heart and that was about the last I ever saw him post on the CABE. Unless someone here knows otherwise, or has heard from him since, I have a bad feeling he never got a donor heart in time to save his life. He really did some beautiful restoration work on wheeled riding toys.

Dave


----------



## JimsToys (Sep 28, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Jim, excuse me for jumping in but I'm not sure Sulley is still with us. He mentioned being in need of a heart transplant back in 2013 on another thread. He was going into the hospital at that time to await a heart and that was about the last I ever saw him post on the CABE. Unless someone here knows otherwise, or has heard from him since, I have a bad feeling he never got a donor heart in time to save his life. He really did some beautiful restoration work on wheeled riding toys.
> 
> Dave



Dave,
Thank you for the reply.  Hope he is still with us.  What I've seen here is very nice.  This site is new to me.  I have a toy museum and collect a lot of different things.  When researching the Irish Mail I came across this site. I do have the remains of the old belt.  I can match it up. Check us out. www.dmltoymuseum.org  or  www.facebook.com/downmemorylanetoymuseum


----------

